# Job hunt stalled



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

When I first started looking, I was mainly relying on contacts I have made in the last few years. However, none of that seems to be panning out. Am I being too impatient? If someone is going to call someone who is going to contact me, should that take weeks?


----------



## dreamworks (Jul 4, 2007)

It's summer now - nothing will happen till September, then you'll see a rush if you've put your cv WITH ALL THE AGENCIES.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Oh, good. Maybe by the time fall comes I'll have my enthusiasm back.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I've noticed that since I've temporarily suspended my job hunt for the summer, I'm a lot happier!


----------

